# I'm so glad I took a 2nd look! (image heavy)



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know who actually read one of my many "critique these possible buys!" threads, but one had talked about a 5 yo. grade Paint gelding I went to look at. when I went to see him, it was pouring rain, he had been at his new house for less than 2 weeks...anyway, he would not stand still, was dancing around everywhere, so tense he was quaking, and for both his owner and I (under saddle) kept spooking, wanting to back up, dancing around, we could only walk because it was so muddy and he was acting up...I didn't want to rule him out though, because I could tell the circumstances were pretty crappy for him, and he was gorgeous. His owner also swore he was never like that, and I did want to believe her. 

I went back out this morning, and am so glad I did. I saw him from start to finish, tacked him up myself (he stood there with no one holding his lead rope), watched his owner take him through w/t/c and over a tiny little jump, and then rode him myself. Sold  If all goes accordingly, he'll be my new baby. I can't buy him outright yet, but I am going to do a free lease situation (off farm at the boarding facility nearest my house) and then hopefully will buy him or do a lease-to-buy. I still have some i's to dot and t's to cross (and am nervous something will fall through). His owner will loan me everything she has for him, which is awesome.

He's very quiet on the ground, does require a good amount of leg under saddle, has a nice headset (I think) and I think he's going to look lovely English.

Here's Titus! Let me know what you think.



































































































































































and these are me just loving on him:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

He's a pretty boy! Congrats!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I adore him, absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW! he's gorgeous! He looks well mannered from the pictures!
Aren't ya glad you went for a second look?!

Keep us updated on your progress with him and.... 

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

he's sooo pretty! I hope everything works out!!! You two look good together

but I must comment though.....
you shouldn't direct rein in a shank bit


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice you guys look great together, hope it works out!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> he's sooo pretty! I hope everything works out!!! You two look good together
> 
> but I must comment though.....
> you shouldn't direct rein in a shank bit


that isn't me riding him, that's his owner. i plan on riding him english and for that she uses a kimberwick.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I love his head set and the first trotting pic! Hope everything works out, you look like quit a pair!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks all! I'm really excited!

And, I think I said this before but that's NOT me riding him. I'm the short, grey haired girl in the last few photos.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW! He sure is pretty! Really like him. He has a very fancy head, just to die for. 

I LOVE the last picture of the two of you together. You look so happy. I think he will look pretty darn stunning in an english saddle. I can't wait to see some pictures of you riding him english!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, he sure is flashy with those socks!  I love the name Titus.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

Opps sorry should read the text between the pics.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Oh my, he is absolutley stunning! I hope all goes through for you quickly and easily! 
Keep us updated and pictures, he sure is gorgeous. :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

he looks lovely  lotsa potential


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

He looks like a beautiful mover in these photos and you both look very happy together. I hope it works out for you. He looks great.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i like him! He'll make a great english horse


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I need to work on not counting my chickens before they hatch! She is wanting to sell him to someone who can buy him outright, which I understand. Oh well, as long as he goes to a good home who will appreciate and love him.


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

Awwh, that sucks that you can't get him! I know how you feel. I've been looking for a good trail horse and had found this GORGEOUS dun on dreamhorse. I was in love, and the next thing I knew, he was labeled as sold 
And yes, I know it's silly to like a horse that much before I even see him in person :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the find, he's a gorgeous horse. Will always be a sucker for those leg markings. Make sure to keep us posted on how the 2 of you do and will be expecting lots of pictures of course


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

What a very nice horse.... gratz!!!


----------

